# Welcome to the Fur Handling Forum



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

By request, here is a forum for information on fur handling. Let's make this the best section of information out there!

Welcome.


----------



## LAtrapper (Feb 5, 2007)

sweet


----------



## Fallguy (Jan 23, 2004)

Nice addition to the site!


----------



## weasle414 (Dec 31, 2006)

Awesome! Chris, you're pretty much the best! Thank you!


----------



## ND trapper (Nov 14, 2006)

Thanks Chris. This will fill a much needed gap for outdoor websites.


----------



## M*F (Nov 3, 2006)

Just reserving my spot in the introductory thread.


----------



## strand (Sep 29, 2004)

I thought something was odd when I was scrolling through the thread index. Should be some good info...


----------



## carp_killer (Nov 24, 2006)

thanks chris will be a great addition


----------



## smitty223 (Mar 31, 2006)

lol, I gotta get out more. I have this site bookmarked, but straight to the Trapping Forum, didn't even realize this was here.

Good job guys, it'll make a nice addition to the site!

Smitty


----------



## PennsylvaniaRebel (May 16, 2007)

Hi, Im brand new to this site, and I just killed my first rabbit in my backyard smack in the middle of a big city in PA so im not sure if it was legal or not, but i wanna laern how to skin this thing...or maybe even stuff it and put it in my room...any info?


----------



## CoyoteBlitz (Apr 11, 2007)

Welcome hope you like this site, its one of the best.
First of all if you're not sure if its legal or not don't do it. I'd wait until you get a better animal than a rabbit to get one stuffed, like a coyote, fox, ****, mink, or something like that.
:sniper:


----------



## PennsylvaniaRebel (May 16, 2007)

Thanks, but I still would at least like to skin it so I can get some experience. I aignt never been hunting before so i know nothing...


----------



## CoyoteBlitz (Apr 11, 2007)

That's alright this site is a good place to learn. I've never skined a rabbit when we kill them we just grab the skin and rip it off.
:sniper:


----------



## PennsylvaniaRebel (May 16, 2007)

Ok well, never mind somebody on another forum already told me how to do it so...its not very pretty cuz it was my first but it'll do. now what do i do with the fur? do i tan it or something? and if so how?


----------



## woodpecker (Mar 2, 2005)

zzzzzzzzzzzzz


----------



## PennsylvaniaRebel (May 16, 2007)

well i really wanna preserve this thing because its my first kill ever beside little robins, so how do you preserve it? do you tan it?


----------



## rednek (Dec 29, 2006)

dump a bunch of salt on the skin that will cure it. it will make the skin hard but if you hang it up it wont matter


----------



## PennsylvaniaRebel (May 16, 2007)

Ok thanks.


----------

